# Feeding Purina medicated feed to pregnant does?



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Went to TSC today and they carry Purina goat feed now so I bought it being $3 cheaper then what I normly pay with only a slight difference nutrition wise but noticed it's medicated.Will feeding this to my pregnant does be safe? Also when we milk our does will the milk be safe to drink? Doesn't say anything on the bag about it so just want to double check with the experts :help: Thanks!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I think its more than likely safe to feed to your pregnant does assuming it is medicated with a coccidiostat (sp)- but I dont think you will want to drink the milk


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks thats what I was thinking.Maybe I'll just feed this to my bucks then and buy the dumor sweet feed I was getting already for my does. :scratch:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It would be great for the boys as it has ammonium chloride in it.....with the coccidistat in it, Deccox, my vet instructed me to not use Deccox with my does til after they hit their 3rd month of pregnancy and there is a 21 day milk withdrawal after the last feeding with Deccox.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dumor sweet I feed to the girls and the dumor goat pellets I feed to the boys because it has ammonium chloride and is not medicated. The purina feeds just can't compare to the Dumor feeds IMO. 

I never feed medicated feed to pregnant or milking does.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

If you have dogs, make sure they do not eat it as this particular medication is toxic to them. My Pyrs like to snack on everybody's feed so I'm real careful that any medication in the feed is amprollium, not deccox.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

question

I've been feeding 18% Nutrina Calf Starter...it has bovitec- which I believe is for cocciodiosis. is this fine for pregnant does? I've fed it to my does this year, and they've done wonderfully. but now there all preggo and ???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The only warnings I found concerning the use of Bovatec was for dogs and horses....there were no warnings about using it on pregnant does...just that it should be used no less than 21 days prior to kidding for it to have the full effect on the cocci. There is no meat withdrawal time and a 24 hour milk withdrawal after the last "dose".


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

I have used Purina's Lamb chow, which is medicated, for years. Never had a problem with pregnant does. I don't use goat's milk though. Also, have to watch ducks, not only horses. I hadn't heard about dogs before.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice thanks. i hadnt thought about it until now...and realized i had been feeding bovatec. :doh: thanks guys :thumb: :wink:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I believe I will just stick with the dumor all together.It's more expensive $12 a bag but why complicate things I guess.I'm gonna return the bag and forget about getting Purina goat chow.It's going on sale Wednesday for $8 and wanted to buy in bulk to save but I don't want to risk anything with my girls being prego and having to worry about milk withdrawl.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I feed a Deccox medicated feed to my dairy goats, I still drink the milk with no adverse affects so far. I have also researched and cannot find anything so far as to why you should not drink the milk except for that it is not FDA approved. But this is a personel choice made on my own research.

As for dogs Deccox is not harmfull at all to them. I have a GP that eats it with no problems so far. Also here is a website comparing Decoxx and Bovatec - http://www.milkproductsinc.com/html/fro ... Deccox.pdf

_Deccox- Deccox is the safer of the two compounds as it relates to dosage levels and range of species that can be fed or exposed to the product. Studies have been done with Deccox showing no toxicity at levels from 12.5 to 40 times the normal recommended dose in calves. It has also been fed to horses, sheep, goats, chickens, other fowl, dogs, rats and swine with no adverse effects._

But one again this is a personal view and you should make your own judgement on using deccox.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks mistyblue...interesting :thumb:


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

Not sure, but I think Purina no longer uses bovatec - will have to check the bags (or website)


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, I am just one of those people that have to research something to death. 

Also, just a FYI, I believe that article is also the one that shows the effects on humans. If anyone can find anything that shows why a human should not consume milk from a deccox feed doe, please send me the site. I have looked for months and can find no reason at all except once again that it is not FDA approved.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's the feed in question http://goat.purinamills.com/OURPRODUCTS ... fault.aspx 
Doesn't specify what's in it exactly but does say can be fed to dairy goats.Well rethinking it and may just go with it then. :? No seriously if it's got the nutrition they need in it why spend $4 more on feed when this atleast will protect them from cocci right? I can atleast keep that in mind for our future kids.I will add black oil sunflower seeds to it though I think.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok I did find something that related to humans, now this looks to be written in 1999. http://www.emea.europa.eu/pdfs/vet/mrls/001795en.pdf

Look at paragraph 3 for info about dogs, but it still says that it was only in the severe cases. Then in paragraph 9 we have the info on human consumption. You would think that I could find something more up to date on this.

JessaLynn - Ok that feed will either come with rumensin or deccox in it depending on the manufacturing site.

Here is something on Rumensin: Rumensin is the only FDA-approved feed ingredient for lactating and dry cows that increases milk-production efficiency by economically delivering more milk per pound of feed while maintaining the natural wholesomeness of milk. Producers throughout the world also feed Rumensin to dairy heifers to prevent and control coccidiosis, and to increase the rate of weight gain. On average, feeding Rumensin provides a return on investment of 5:1 in dairy cows and 7:1 in dairy replacement heifers for just pennies per head per day.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

So I finaly made the switch completly to Purina Noble goat and they don't like it as much.In fact my bucks wont even really eat it. :scratch: So what can I mix in to make it more appealing? I was gonna buy black oil sunflower seeds to mix in but what else?


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Jessa, you can try mixing molasses in with the feed, then slowly start decreasing the amount as they get use to the new feed.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks I'll try it out.They do eat it now but got to spoil my babies and go the extra mile to satisfy them.I felt bad I jipped them of the sweet feed but man $4-$5 MORE a bag really hurts the wallet.I'm trying to cut back the does grain in take cuz I don't want her to have complications during kidding.Don't want big ole babies! So I'm giving them about 1/2 cup of grain each and hay twice a day.Plus they have whatever weeds,brush are in their fenced in area.Should be good I think.Hopefuly! Right?


----------

